# Mini's ADA 30-C tank log!



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

*February 10th:*











*February 20th: *










So I've had this thing sitting in my bedroom for a couple of weeks now waiting on various stuff to show up/me dragging my feet, you get the idea. Anyway I always wanted an ADA tank just because they're suppose to be the best and I can think of worse things to spend $90 on. 

*Day it arrived: *





























*The seams are really something to behold: *










*Equipment: *










*I did a little review on the light for this tank here--> *Click




















*Final scape:* 


















*Contour line map of the substrate* (min depth: 1" Max depth: 5":











*Layout:* 










*Planned Flora:* 










Plants should be in Friday or sometime during the weekend so stay tuned!


----------



## RedseaReefer (Aug 21, 2012)

Mm this looks like fun! Ill definitely be following along this and I wish you the best of luck and take lots of pics! Love the unopened box shot


----------



## Johnny Tang (Nov 12, 2012)

Have you used the finnex cannister before? If so how do you like it? I am between one of those and an eheim 2211 for my 13 gallon.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Johnny Tang said:


> Have you used the finnex cannister before? If so how do you like it? I am between one of those and an eheim 2211 for my 13 gallon.


I have one on my 12g and don't have any complaints. Works great.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

What is the tank in the background?? looks like a large rimless??? got a thread?


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't see my sig? Link is in there. It's the 20g one.

Edit: link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192759


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

This does look like fun. I like the tank blueprint you drew, the blood vomit will look great in that little slope. Nice sloping and lines too. 

Following along.  

btw I will be using that exact CO2 setup, lmk how you like it.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Green_Flash said:


> This does look like fun. I like the tank blueprint you drew, the blood vomit will look great in that little slope. Nice sloping and lines too.
> 
> Following along.
> 
> btw I will be using that exact CO2 setup, lmk how you like it.


I've been using the same setup on my 12g as well. Been going like a champ for a month.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

So I bought some plants from Oleg. (Thanks again!) Still waiting on some more to come in, but I went ahead and planted anyway. 




















Each of these blades of micro sword were made into an individual plant. Stupidly tedious process, but should be worth it in the end. 












Filled the tank up a bit: 












First planted the Micro Sword: 











Then the Staurogyne repens: 




















Filled up the tank: 












Earlier today after the water cleared up: 





























Still to come: Dwarf baby tears and the M.M.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

So it's been awhile. I've been in and out of town for the whole month so the tank has done some crazy things. 

I planted some dwarf baby tears back on the 12th of December: 




















Went out of town for a couple of weeks. I had a friend watching my tanks. Came back to a bloom on the 30-C while my other tanks were pristine, go figure. 











Cleaned it up and this is what it looked like on New Years: 












With the 12g: 














Still have these things to take care of: 





















Also don't know what these little buggers are:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicely done contours =) I like how you executed the plantings too. Are you still planning on adding marsela in the top right corner? If not, maybe consider letting the micro swords fill into the upper left corner and transplant the s. repens in that corner to the right?

Looks really great either way... just can't help but see micro swords in that corner. The moss looks good trimmed in between the stones too.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

bluestems said:


> Nicely done contours =) I like how you executed the plantings too. Are you still planning on adding marsela in the top right corner? If not, maybe consider letting the micro swords fill into the upper left corner and transplant the s. repens in that corner to the right?
> 
> Looks really great either way... just can't help but see micro swords in that corner. The moss looks good trimmed in between the stones too.


I haven't decided just yet what I'm going to do in that corner. I have Hemianthus (Micranthemum) micranthemoides, Stargrass, and Giant baby tears coming in on Monday to work with. I also have plenty of runners to snip from the 12g of the MM, so we shall see what I decide to do.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm impressed by how well you cleaned up that tank after the bloom. Looks really good so far.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks well executed! What are your plans for fauna?


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bluek24a4 said:


> I'm impressed by how well you cleaned up that tank after the bloom. Looks really good so far.



You can thank my bucket, an ottocat, one amano, and 2 cherries for their services. 

As you can see I had a bit of everything growing in there when I came back, the most being diatoms I believe. 



tex627 said:


> Looks well executed! What are your plans for fauna?


Haven't decided just yet. Something small below 1". I may move over my Dario Dario assuming he pairs up with what hopefully out of the two others is a female. If not, some kind of small schooling fish along the lines of a Raspora or tetra.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Planted some Hemianthus (Micranthemum) micranthemoides in the back. Also there's some Süsswassertang here and there in the tank as well. I'll be adding some more color to the tank in the coming weeks.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good...nice recovery!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks phenomenal!


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great. I really have been thinking about buying this tank for awhile and this is inspirational. 

You said you bought your plants from Oleg, is that OVT on the site? He is my favorite aquarium friend lol, super good guy, extremely intelligent but also hilarious with great plants too.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks great. I really have been thinking about buying this tank for awhile and this is inspirational.
> 
> You said you bought your plants from Oleg, is that OVT on the site? He is my favorite aquarium friend lol, super good guy, extremely intelligent but also hilarious with great plants too.


That's the one! He is quite the character. He told me in one of his PMs about some runnings with some scantily clad women in Houston. I got a nice kick out of it. :hihi:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

minicrazy592 said:


> That's the one! He is quite the character. He told me in one of his PMs about some runnings with some scantily clad women in Houston. I got a nice kick out of it. :hihi:


He is a character for sure. I have only met up with him 3x I think but he is a super cool dude. His tanks are amazing, even though he doesn't really scape them.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

That's one impressive turn-around from an algae disaster, good job. Nice design on such a small tank.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

synaethetic said:


> That's one impressive turn-around from an algae disaster, good job. Nice design on such a small tank.


Thanks!

Earlier this month: 










And now. 










As you can see, things are stupidly over grown and despirate need of a trim. As well as half the tank is being taken over by thread algae. I started a blackout yesterday. Planning on a CO2 increase after a couple days of darkness and hope that takes care of it. Parameters are spot on and I stopped dosing ferts. Lighting schedule is the same as its always been. Any ideas? 


Also need tips on trimming everything. Never have had any of these plants before (minus the various baby tears).


----------

